# silent fan



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

im looking for a regular case fan .. 80mm .

but that is .. nearly impossible to hear .. 

my computer with two loud case fan and cpu fan is unbearable  i need a nice and silent fan .. perferablly cheap  

o yea im also looking for some fan filters .. 
i know a site taht has them for $1.50 any suggestions~? ..


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Cheap and silent don't work, but you can work around it. Buy a good set of fans and then get a rubber sound dampening kit. They work wonders, trust me!


----------



## Raggedtoad (Mar 13, 2005)

Also, consider investing in a cheap fan speed controller to turn down the fans when you are not gaming (which is the only time you can hear them anyway). Also, fan filters, while they do filter out a lot of crappy dust and other stuff, tend to impede airflow and actually make fans louder, so that would work against your fan-silencing efforts.


----------



## 95five-0 (Dec 7, 2004)

Try oiling the bearing in the fans. It worked good in my machine.

Oiling Guide


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

why u need it to be quiet ? its like the sound of a new freeflow exhaust on a bmw haha just in a comp lol  yeah get a fan controller so when on full load push them to the max if not turn them down. you could also solder in a power switch to turn them off completly thats what i would propably do. you could also add some surface to the blades which will make them more quiet but the flow of air will be decreased. so just get some bondo and put some on there.


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

thanks for all the advice . i'll look into all of those

haha i wanted it silent beccaseu i have my computer on practically 24/7 and well my computer is out in the upstairs living room *so is my bedroom*

i was kicked out long time ago from my room when my grandparents decided to move in ''

and so i dont want people walking around and being annoyed by my bmw :tongue: 


okay so i need a fan filter for sure but it will make my fans louder .. so i should get a damper and a fan controller and oil it hahah LETS GET TO WORK!


----------

